
Data can now be stored inside the molecules that power our metabolism - green-eclipse
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2208439-data-can-now-be-stored-inside-the-molecules-that-power-our-metabolism/
======
rini17
Nanoscale array of high-data-rate mass spectrometers as reading head? Sounds
like sci-fi, does anything even remotely approaching that actually exist?

